# Ghost Shrimp with Red Spots



## Ipsissimus (Jan 30, 2008)

I've got a 30 gallon tank with 12 Zebra Danios, a Chinese Agae Eater and some snails. The other day I bought 4 ghost shrimp to put in, one is carrying eggs. Just last night I noticed that at least 2 of the shrimp have red-brown spots on them. The shrimp with the eggs does not, and I cannot find the last shrimp.

My question is, are they sick, carrying a disease, are not really ghost shrimp, or is this normal? Both shrimp are about 1 inch in length. I've had ghost shrimp in the past and none had this type of color pattern before. What is odd is that both seem to have 4 spots, 2 on each side in pretty much the same location. This is why I'm thinking this may just be normal.
One of the shrimp also has a slightly damaged tail, with some of it missing. Can't tell if it was bitten off by another fish or not. This tail section also has red colored outline (see 2nd picture).

I've included 2 pictures. One has a shrimp with view of 2 spots on the side, the other side has similar sized spots in the same location. The other has the red marking on the damaged tail. Sorry for poor quality, they're small and tough to focus on.


















Any info would be appreciated,
-- Ipsissimus


----------



## Ipsissimus (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's another view of the one with damaged tail.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know what to say about the spots, but I would point to the CAE as the reason for your shrimp being injured. Also, if any of your other shrimp go missing, I'd blame him as well. They get very aggressive, and while yours may not have a taste for danios yet, the shrimp will probably be viewed as a tasty snack.


----------

